# Wanting to upgrade the rear spoiler...does someone want the factory spoiler?



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

So here is the spoiler I am looking at getting...




I read in another thread that the factory spoiler (which I have) has four bolt holes in the deck lid. So rather than spending a load of cash on filling holes and paint, I was wondering if someone here was willing to swap trunk lids (you get my brand new '14 lid with the factory spoiler in exchange for a lid with no spoiler) so I have a clean install for my new spoiler. I prefer a swap with another '14.

Any reasons you guys know of why this swap will not work? Note I do not have a back up camera and my car is white.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

where would you get that, i dont think that its produced in US... if it is....I WANT


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice, I wanna swap my lip spoiler for a cobalt ss high rise spoiler. Sorry hope I'm not high jacking your thread..... Very clean choice for a spoiler ::thumbsup::


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

What color? I'm silver here, I'm willing to trade 


Edit:nvm yours is white lol
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

my car is white. I found it here...it has to be imported but good news is that the price paid is also including importation.

GM CHEVY - Cruze - Korean Auto Imports

Go to page six...about half way down.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey, I have a white 2012 that I'd be willing to trade with you.

AND

I'm in Texas too. DFW area.

PM me with your contact info and we'll go from there.

Thanks.


----------



## casey20000007 (Dec 26, 2013)

where did you get those tail lights???? those look super niceee


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I was just gonna ask where I could find a set of those tail lights in that pic. I saw a SS cobalt with similar tail lights.....I want!! I'm assuming I'd have import them


----------

